# Soap Rock Tut



## Relle (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/blog_po ... k_tutorial


----------



## SoSoapy (Feb 27, 2012)

Your soaps are incredible! I'm impressed


----------



## Relle (Feb 28, 2012)

They are not my soaps.


----------



## coral (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats a great tutorial thanks for sharing this info.
I will sit down when I get a quiet moment and read this.'
Very unique soap


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen these so many times and have always wanted to try, but honestly, I dont' think I could do it. 
They are really cool.  
Thanks for the link. 
I'll print it and if I ever get brave enough I'll do it.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are stunning looking soaps and it's great that the tutorial is so nicely detailed.
I'm also impressed with her extensive selection of micas!


----------



## MaitriBB (Feb 19, 2013)

I did this last week and am pleased with how they turned out.  I posted pics in the photo gallery.  It really was not difficult, and 
I had never done M&P before.


----------

